# Effing rats GRAPHIC!



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Squirrels keep getting into the peach tree







so no mercy is shown after they come back from a body shot at 35 inches draw. Now its gzk .72 mm at a 23-19 mm taper at a 3/4 butterfly draw around 50 inches and 3/8 steel








Only showing the entry due to the power don't worry this looks like an exit


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That one is finished with pirating peaches!


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

well done!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

He'd have a headache 
Nice shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice shot there! 1 down ?????to go. They love peaches? Keep an eye on that tree


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a nice shot there! 1 down ?????to go. They love peaches? Keep an eye on that tree


Yes they surely do love them, and they are still green too! They climb in and if I get too close they run down, climb and escape to a telephone line, or just yoro jump and run. And ya I can see it from my garage so I'm pretty good, been in there all day rebuilding 2 motors and fixing my bandsaw


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I live in the woods so they always have thought our house is the perfect place to live and store there nuts. Not to mention raise there family. It's constantly all out war here. Luckily for me my wife keeps them thinned out. Very tasty though, for a pest.


----------

